# Surge Pricing



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

I have been driving in Newport, RI, on weekends. I have a new friend who drives in Newport as well. Both he and I were talking last night and commenting on the surges (1.5x - 4x) several times per night. We were both perplexed to learn that while this surge was going on, we were sitting idle? I thought surge was the result of a shortage of available Uber drivers? If that were the case, wouldn't we ALL be on the road, with passengers, during the surge? If not, is it really a shortage?

Can someone explain to me in better detail. Please refrain from all the Uber bashing. I would like a* serious answer* to this question.

Thanks!

Luxi
Providence


----------



## Nautilis (Apr 16, 2014)

Surge pricing takes place when there are more "eyeballs" (potential riders with the app open looking at the map) than there are available drivers. When the next potential rider opens the app and drops the pin, they will be warned of the surge price and can decide to request the ride or wait until the surge goes away. The app even has a notify feature so anyone not in a rush can tap that and get a text message as soon as the surge goes away.

Depending on the time of day, more times than not, I usually don't get ride requests until right after a surge pricing event goes away.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Keep in mind - surge pricing isn't designed to charge more - it's basic economics - people respond to incentives - it's to get the DRIVER into the area. It's really a brilliant ploy - the passenger can get an alert when the siege goes away. 

That's why the best surge is in the AM - people have to get to work on time. At night, people will just stay out longer. 

Not a bash on uber - a good tactic, unfortunately the driver gets the short end of the stick.


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

New city law negates surge / prime time for us in Columbus so yeah we will be losing a lot on Saturday night bar rushes. I might go back to delivering food during those rush hours.


----------

